# Εάν Rio Amazonas = Αμαζόνιος, τότε Rio Negro = ;



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2009)

Ο Αμαζόνιος έχει έναν παραπόταμο ονόματι Rio Negro. To _Rio_ σημαίνει «ποταμός» και, π.χ. στο _Rio Amazonas_, δεν είναι αναπόσπαστο μέρος της ονομασίας του ποταμού — μπορούμε να πούμε απλώς _Αμαζόνιος_. Αλλά σ' άλλες περιπτώσεις το _Rio_ το διατηρούμε: _Ρίο Γκράντε, Ρίο ντε λα Πλάτα_.

1. Πώς γνωρίζουμε πότε το _Rio_ παραμένει και στην ελληνική ονομασία ενός ποταμού (δεν μιλάμε για επαρχίες, πόλεις ή οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από ποτάμια); Αρκεί να βλέπουμε κατά περίπτωση αν το _Rio_ αποτελεί μέρος της ονομασίας με την οποία λημματογραφείται στην αγγλική κάθε ποταμός (οπότε τότε είναι απλό: _Ρίο Γκράντε, Ρίο Μπράβο, Ρίο Νέγκρο, Ρίο ντε λα Πλάτα_);

2. Ειδικότερα, στον Rio Negro, το _Rio_ παραμένει ή όχι (αν ισχύει τοι σκεπτικό τής §1, ναι);

3. Το _Negro_ θα το μεταγράψουμε ισπανικά (πηγάζει στην Κολομβία) ή πορτογαλικά (το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του βρίσκεται στη Βραζιλία); Ο Πάπυρος λ.χ. τον λημματογραφεί _Νέγκρου_ (σκέτο).


----------



## JimAdams (Apr 21, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, τοπονυμίων κλπ, αλλά στην περίπτωση του ποταμού. εφόσον το Rio Negro σημαίνει στην γλώσσα του ''μαύρος ποταμός'' ,δεν θα ήταν σωστό να παραμείνει το ''Ριο'' ? Διότι και στα ελληνικά, σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση υποθέτω πως θα λέγαμε ο ''Μαύρος Ποταμός'' κι όχι απλά ''ο Μαύρος''. Μόνο κ μόνο ώστε να είναι πιο σαφές το που αναφερόμαστε. Εξάλλου στις περισσότερς ονομασίες με το ''ριο'' μπροστά, το δεύτερο κομμάτι του ονόματος είναι επιθετικός προσδιορισμός του πρώτου. Δηλ. Rio Grante/Μεγάλος Ποταμός, Rio de la Plata/Χρυσός Ποταμός κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2009)

Πολύ εκνευριστικό πρόβλημα. Μια λύση είναι να γράψεις Ρίο Νέγκρο και να ακολουθήσει παρενθετική πρόταση τύπου «είδαν μπροστά τους το Ρίο Νέγκρο, τον παραπόταμο του Αμαζονίου». Αυτά τα «ου» τα τελικά των πορτογαλικών συνήθως δε μεταγράφονται στα ελληνικά, προφανώς γιατί ακούγονται κάπως (θα έπρεπε να λέμε δηλαδή Γίου ντε/ ντζι Ζανέιρου, Σάο Πάουλου, Πόρτου κτλ κτλ).

Και επειδή δεν ήρθα για να βοηθήσω, να θέσω ακόμα έναν προβληματισμό: τι κάνουμε όταν έχουμε τοπωνύμια που ναι μεν καλό είναι να τα αφήσουμε έτσι, όμως πώς θα καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης περί τίνος πρόκειται; Π.χ. Vale do Ribeira, κοιλάδα της Βραζιλίας. Λέμε Βάλε ντου Ριμπέιρα; Λέμε Κοιλάδα Ριμπέιρα; Λέμε Κοιλάδα του ποταμού Ριμπέιρα (νιανιά το έκανα); Κοιλάδα του Ρίου Ριμπέιρα;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 21, 2009)

Λέμε _κοιλάδα Βάλε ντου Ριμπέιρα_ ή _κοιλάδα Ριμπέιρα_. Εξαρτάται και σε ποιον απευθύνεται το κείμενο. Αν είναι σε τουριστικό οδηγό, θα έλεγα _κοιλάδα Βάλε ντου Ριμπέιρα_ (να ξέρεις να το ζητήσεις όταν πας Βραζιλία για παράδειγμα). Αν πας Ιταλία π.χ. νομίζω ότι τους δρόμους τους ζητάς ως Via (οδός) τάδε.

Για το Ρίο Νέγκρο, Ρίο Νέγκρο, εφόσον υπάρχει και Ισπανική εκδοχή που είναι πιο φιλική στον Έλληνα. Μόνο μία και παγκοσμίως αποδεκτή ονομασία δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει. Βέβαια, αν έγκυρη εγκυκλοπαίδεια το έχει λημματογραφήσει Νέγκρου (και οι άλλες συμφωνούν), θα διάλεγα αυτό ως την ασφαλέστερη λύση. Τα περί Ρίο+ νομίζω ότι τα κάλυψε ο JimAdams. 

Τα ποτάμια της Ευρώπης τα λέμε σκέτα με το όνομά τους και πολλές φορές εξελληνισμένα: Τάμεσης, Σηκουάνας, Τίβερης, Δούναβης για ευνόητους λόγους. Οπότε, μόνο πολύ γενικά μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε, κάθε φορά θα πρέπει να προσαρμοζόμαστε στα ανά χείρας δεδομένα.

Υ.Γ. Το Rio Amazonas γίνεται σκέτο Αμαζόνιος, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι αυτός και ο Νείλος είναι οι πιο γνωστοί ποταμοί στον κόσμο.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Υ.Γ. Το Rio Amazonas γίνεται σκέτο Αμαζόνιος, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι αυτός και ο Νείλος είναι οι πιο γνωστοί ποταμοί στον κόσμο.


Αυτό το αντιλαμβάνομαι.  Αλλά οι Νοτιοαμερικάνοι θα πουν και Río Apurímac, Río Marañón, Rio Solimões, Rio Içá και δεκάδες άλλα Rio — και το ερώτημα είναι πότε θα πούμε «ο ποταμός Ρίο Τάδε» (ή σκέτο «ο Ρίο Τάδε»), και πότε «ο ποταμός Τάδε». :)

ΥΓ Ιδού και ο σχετικός χάρτης από τον Πάπυρο.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 21, 2009)

Καταλαβαίνω. Νομίζω ότι ο Ρίο Νέγκρο είναι ιδιάζουσα περίπτωση και δεν μπορείς να διαχωρίσεις το Νέγκρο από το Ρίο, λόγω του ότι είναι μια ενότητα (ουσιαστικό+επίθετο) και τα νερά του ποταμού είναι μαύρα (blackwater). Ίσως, να ήταν καλό και να μεταφραστεί ως ο _Μαύρος Ποταμός_ (τολμηρή πρόταση). Όπως και η Μαύρη Θάλασσσα και ο Μέλας Δρυμός. Η αγγλική Wikipedia το έχει Rio Negro. Το Ρίο Απουριμάκ το έχει ως ο ποταμός Απουριμάκ. To ίδιο και για το Rio Marañón. 

Γι΄ αυτό είπα ότι εξαρτάται από την περίπτωση. Αμφιβάλλω αν μπορούμε να θεσπίσουμε έναν γενικό κανόνα. Προσωπικά, θα έλεγα ο ποταμός τάδε με την επιφύλαξη των εξαιρέσεων που αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2009)

Αυτό με τον «ποταμό Νέγκρου» (του Παπύρου), αλλά «Ρίο ντε Ζανέιρο (ορθή προφ. Ρίου ντε Ζανέιρου)» (πάλι του Παπύρου), μου θυμίζει τους πολυτονιστές, που έχασαν τη μάχη στην Ελλάδα και πάνε τώρα και διδάσκουν ελληνικά στα παιδάκια στο εξωτερικό με όλους τους τόνους και τα πνεύματα, μη χάσουν. Βλέπω στο χάρτη του Ρίο (όχι του Ρίου, όχι στην Πελοπόννησο): ακτή Φλαμένγκου, ακτή Μπουταφόγκου, και νομίζω ότι αποφάσισε να τα κλίνει... Όσο βλέπω τέτοια, εγώ θα το παίζω Μήτσος, αλήθεια. Θα μεταφράσουμε ή θα προσθαφαιρέσουμε το όποιο Ρίο ανάλογα με το βαθμό εξοικείωσης (τόσα χρόνια Ρίο ντε Ζανέιρο —και πάλι καλά, Τζανέιρο ήταν παλιότερα— και δεν έγινε Ποταμός του Γενάρη). Για τα μέτρα του Μήτσου: «ο ποταμός Ρίο Νέγκρο», και σκέτο «Ρίο Νέγκρο» (όχι σκέτο «Νέγκρο») όταν φαίνεται από το συγκείμενο ότι είναι ποταμός: π.χ. _οι ποταμοί Αμαζόνιος, Ρίο Νέγκρο_ ή _στα νερά του Ρίο Νέγκρο_ (επειδή είπαμε πιο πριν ότι είναι ποταμός).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2009)

nickel said:


> αλλά «Ρίο ντε Ζανέιρο (ορθή προφ. Ρίου ντε Ζανέιρου)»


Χεμ, χεμ: Ορθή προφορά Γίου ντζι/ ντε Ζανέιρου (γι' αυτό και συμφωνώ με την παρομοίωση με τους πολυτονιστές-μη γίνουν και όλα αγνώριστα).
Η εκνευριστική της γειτονιάς σας.

Ο Μήτσος για την κοιλάδα του ποταμού Γιμπέιρα (Ribeira) τι έχει να πει;


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2009)

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα πει Ριμπέιρα και, για όλους αυτούς τους Ribeiro, Ριμπέιρο. Αλλά δεν ενοχλείται αν πεις «η κοιλάδα Ριμπέιρα» ή «η κοιλάδα του ποταμού Ριμπέιρα» (το δεύτερο τον κάνει λίγο πιο σοφό — για τα 3 δευτερόλεπτα που θα το θυμάται).


----------

